# Seven Deadly Sins, Report in!



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun. LOL on no one entering the Confessional booth.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh finally! I've been waiting for your pics lol

You are right, your guest's costumes are really great! Were those boxes on that lady's head?? I was a bit disappointed in our guest's costumes.

Looks like everyone was having a great time! confessional looked really cool...shame no one went in!


----------



## BWarriner (Jul 29, 2008)

Do you have any pics of the flourescent tubes wrapped in cellophane and were you worried that someone might accidentally step on or kick them?


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, those are takeout boxes on one guest's head--and a giant bagel around her waist!

The fluorescent tubes are in the top picture. I wish I had a picture of them unwrapped. They are like a grow light, with a metal frame, and a sort of hard plastic cover that snaps over the light bulb. I wrapped them in red cellophane, and put them behind chairs, under chests, etc., so they were a few feet back from traffic. Also, the hard plastic cover over the bulb protects them.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

I love you ant candy favors and your penances

What typoe of penances did you give?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Speaking as the other person who did the Sins this year, I think you did an amazing job - and we both have the same tabletop candelabra  I love love love the confession booth especially, but the whole look and feel is great. I wish I could have attended!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

That looks like an amazing party and how exciting that the guests really got into the costumes. There are some great ones!! 

Great job and fun pictures. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks, you guys!

The penances were:
Sloth - pass around an hors d'oeuvres tray
Wrath - pass a tray of shots
Envy - toast another guest's costume
Lust - get a photo taken with a sexy guest
Gluttony - eat a chocolate-covered ant
Avarice - Share a jalapeno popper with another guest
Pride - Mingle wearing the hillbillly teeth


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

So no one did a penance because they didn't confess? 

We had cards with extra sins they could commit to earn extra wrist bands.
Hit on the DJ (lust)
Take a 15 minute nap on the couch (sloth)
Eat a cupcake without using your hands (gluttony) Oh and that person ate the cupcake from the devil's lap lol
Pick someone's pocket (greed) I had someone following me most of the night trying to get into my pocket lol
Get revenge on your partner by telling one of their deep dark secrets (wrath)
Make your partner jealous by hitting on someone's partner (jealousy)
Have a temper tantrum because someone has a better costume than you (envy)

That's all I remember off hand.


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Ha ha ha ha--those are hysterical!!


----------

